# A Harold Hall dividing head



## hopeless (Jun 5, 2012)

A while ago I asked for help with making some gears for my faceting machine and got a lot of help. I then decided to see if I could make a dividing head as outlined in Harold Hall's book. I went through my scrap bin and found enough to make a start. I will post some picctures later as the camera battery is flat. It certainly is a learning curve but its nearly done.
Pete


----------



## tel (Jun 6, 2012)

You won't regret making one of those - it's a real winner!


----------



## workshopman (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought I should point out to you Pete that there is a minor mistake on the drawings for the spindle item 12. The keyway in the diameter that supports the gears should be the full length of this. That is, it should be 29 and not 19mm. Sorry for that.

Harold Hall


----------



## hopeless (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Harold but I saw the discusion on this in another thread when I was debating on whether I was cabable of doing this project. So far it is going well. It is looking good Tel and as a RT is out of my reach at the moment I reckon the dividing head will be more useful for me. I'm going to look for a set of plates for it to give me more gear options too.
Photos to come
Pete


----------



## hopeless (Jun 7, 2012)

well as promised a photo of what I had done yesterday. I have a bit more done now so will us the camera this time. phones are only just a camera I feel. (Or it could be me :big It shows the main block with the brass bearings (didn't have CI) in place ready to be bored to size, the spindle threaded to suit my ER collet nut and bored (incorrectly :-[) for the ER collets May be able to repair that or replace the spindle), the base plate and the 2 arms
Pete


----------



## tel (Jun 7, 2012)

That looks to be coming along fine. The brass will be OK for the bearings.

I did my spindle to accept the Myford chucks and MT2 collets.


----------



## hopeless (Jun 14, 2012)

Just a quick update ;D. Have been trying to decide which way to go for clamping the spindle as I would have to purchase the slitting saw whereas I have brass rod on hand so I've gone the easy way out and will use a cotter pin as did xo18thfa (Bob) in his build. Pics are in the camera 
Pete


----------



## tel (Jun 14, 2012)

Unless you want to borrow the slitting saw I bought to do it with.


----------



## steamer (Jun 14, 2012)

hopeless  said:
			
		

> Just a quick update ;D. Have been trying to decide which way to go for clamping the spindle as I would have to purchase the slitting saw whereas I have brass rod on hand so I've gone the easy way out and will use a cotter pin as did xo18thfa (Bob) in his build. Pics are in the camera
> Pete



You just have to be very cautious with the cotter method as with that design, there is no take up on the clearance of the spindle while with the way it was originally designed there is. If your only indexing with it...this is minor point as your spindle is always locked while your cutting on your workpiece. But , if your going to use the indexer in rotational mode while cutting, you want the spindle fit to be GOOD!!

So I guess its going to depend how your using it.

Dave


----------



## hopeless (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you Tel for your kind offer. I wil keep it in mind if this method won't work or is not good enough. Steamer I will see how I end up using it and if I need to go the other route so be it.
Pete


----------



## hopeless (Jun 15, 2012)

well its done :big: a learning curve but all ok now. here are the pics as promised.
Thanks for all the help & advice. A truly helpful forum
Pete


----------



## ShedBoy (Jun 15, 2012)

That looks great Pete, should come in real handy.

Brock


----------



## steamer (Jun 15, 2012)

I like it too Pete!


Dave


----------

